# New here, 5 gallon fluval chi tank.



## Nfortch332 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm Nick and thus is my first post. After reading a lot of posts here I figured I'd post my tank and hopefully get some input as I'm very new (1 week) to having live plants. I must say I've been enlightened since I've started lurking here. There's tons of knowledge and beautiful tanks on this site so cheers to that. 
On to my tank. I bought it in august and scaped it so many times with all sorts of rocks and fake plants. In the beginning I had a red crab, two ghost shrimp and 3 neon tetras. I've since lost a tetra and the red crab. Last week a friend offered me some bunches of his trimmed plants and I took out all of the deco except rocks and planted them. I'm not sure what they are and neither is he. Maybe baby tears or moneywort? 

I have diy co2 which is running slow but that's alright I'd think because of my small volume. The light I have is the stock led from the fluval filter and also a 27 watt 6500k desk lamp above it.

The plants seem ok some leaves are a little brown but overall it seems to be growing. Besides the terrible scaping do you guys see anything wrong with the setup? I plan on doing some sort of moss tree eventually and maybe one mid ground plant. I feel like my gravel may be too big so is adding some sort of substrate a good idea? Maybe mixing it in? I'm very new to keeping these plants healthy so any help or constructive critcism is greatly appreciated. Lastly, I'd post pictures but I don't have a computer at the moment and the pictures are on my iPhone. If anybody wants to host them I'd be glad to send pictures. Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Nick, welcome to the planted tank! I would love to see pics of what you have done with your Chi.


----------



## Nfortch332 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well here's the beginning










Then this








And as it stands now. Here is the stock led lighting








And this is with stock led and a 27 watt desk lamp









Sorry these are all cell phone shots.


----------



## Nfortch332 (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess I should add that i have nutrafin plant gro that i dose once a week in a very small amount. Im pleased with my results as far as lighting co2 and ferts, espicially since my substrate is simple gravel that's a little large. I may ditch the suspended filter because it does hinder where the light can shine into the tank and the LED's don't offer much. Also, Id like to add a few more plants than just the HM. Having said that, I'm not sure what I'd get or where id place them in the tank so any suggestions would be appreciated. Criticism is also more than welcome. roud:


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you only need hairgrass or the background. will look good. 3 neons looks cramped, are you sure of your fish choice? The fish = ferts so go lightly on your dosing. just do the carbon source, thats important w/o DIY CO2.


----------



## Nfortch332 (Dec 18, 2010)

Newman said:


> you only need hairgrass or the background. will look good. 3 neons looks cramped, are you sure of your fish choice? The fish = ferts so go lightly on your dosing. just do the carbon source, thats important w/o DIY CO2.


Thanks. Ive thought of changing the fish up, however I've had them for about 5 months and they've never been unhealthy. I have a new 10 gallon cycling and I do want a schooling fish for that but I'll probably go with some harlequin rasboras for the 10g. Any recommendations for this particular tank?

Also, I don't quite understand what do you mean by the carbon source? I do have diy CO2.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

carbon source was brought up because you said something about excel? i dont remember. DIY is ok. consider moving the 3 neons out because theyll be happier in the 10 and in a larger group. They look too large in that photo for your setup already, and cramped. either go with more types of shrimp, or try a scarlet Badis male (nice red), or if youre into schooling fish then try boraras urophthalmoides.


----------



## Nfortch332 (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's an update. I've moved the tetras into the 10 gallon and got a male betta. I also ditched the fluval filter that hangs over the center and replaced it with a HOB that i've stuffed with filter sponge to reduce the flow rate. This is my first planted tank and although there's only one type of plant in there I'm finally getting it to carpet all over. A few more weeks and Ill do a nice trim and post a pic. At that point ill be open to adding different varieties of plants if my scape allows for it. Also, The only problem with the tank I've really had is snails and ive tried several different methods of removing them (lettuce, cucumber) and crushing them but there's simply too many.


----------



## RayT (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow it seems that plant is growing in nicely considering your substrate is regular gravel, good job! As for the snail problem - hopefully you will be feeding your betta a lot less then when you had the other fish in there. The smaller amount of food should make the snails die out, a few aren't bad anyway. Just don't over feed and snails wont be a problem.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes, best snail control is literally picking them out every single night until none remain. usually takes a week, maybe less in a tank this small. keep at it and theyll be gone. if you see eggs sacs, and cant get those out, be prepared for more snails and pick those out before they grow to reproductive age. thats the way to get them all out. did this on my 10 gal infested with mini mystery snails and ramshorns. was hell, but got them all in 2-3 weeks.
Betta looks to be a better choice, just keep him covered with no gaps in the cover. he might jump.


----------



## Nfortch332 (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's an update. I recieved 10 RCS in the mail the other day and they were incredibly small so I have since given the beta away to live in a better home. As you can see from the pictures the HM needs trimmed but I've been keeping it long so that I can cut and replant until the whole ground level is filled in. Now that I've added another plant I like the contrast from high to low but it seems that it's blocking my hardscape (the pictures I posted earlier will show you what I mean) so now I want to change it up but I'm afraid to move any of the petrified wood. As always, suggestions/comments/critcism are greatly appreciated.



















-Nick


----------



## shepower1 (Mar 4, 2011)

What type of plant do you have for the carpet?


----------

